# Monitor colour suddenly washed out after rebooting



## Arkane (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a medion flat pro monitor; model MD41887FO

All have I done is reboot my computer and now all the colours seem really (!) washed out...


If anyone has any ideas what the problem was I would really appreciate it:grin:

Thank You!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most of the time it is a problem with the video card. Goes to a very basic screen when you reboot. 

Hold down the windows key and hit pause. Hardware tab. Device manager. See what it says about your Video card.


----------

